# Am I ready for cat 5 racing?



## shayneusmc (Jul 23, 2009)

I recently got into cycling due to injuries from running track and have transitioned well into it. I've been training hard for over a month and finally hit 1000+ miles on my legs. I've had a coach training me and I've been training with a power tap this entire time. I've gotten my hour power to 300+ watts an hour easy by myself. I was wondering if it is too soon for me to start racing? I don't want to get discouraged by jumping into my first cat 5 race and getting dropped hard and then getting demotivated about cycling.

Should I wait until I get my hour power to about 350 watts to be on the safe side?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

The season is over in most places.

Hour power won't mean much in a crit, which is about high peaks and quick recoveries.

If it were me, I would join some fast club rides for experience riding in close proximity to others, practice drafting, and testing your fitness against something other than a machine.



shayneusmc said:


> I recently got into cycling due to injuries from running track and have transitioned well into it. I've been training hard for over a month and finally hit 1000+ miles on my legs. I've had a coach training me and I've been training with a power tap this entire time. I've gotten my hour power to 300+ watts an hour easy by myself. I was wondering if it is too soon for me to start racing? I don't want to get discouraged by jumping into my first cat 5 race and getting dropped hard and then getting demotivated about cycling.
> 
> Should I wait until I get my hour power to about 350 watts to be on the safe side?


----------



## chipcom (Sep 9, 2009)

In addition to filtersweep's fine advice...if you do have any races left in the season, just do it. Nothing prepares you better for races than racing. Otherwise, fast group rides are your huckleberry till next season.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"Should I wait until I get my hour power to about 350 watts to be on the safe side?"

Why?.....Safe???
Do you plan to wait until you can win your first race?
Now is the time to learn how not to do stupid stuff.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Just do it. Just don't be too obsessed with watts. If you look at your computer too much during a race, it's generally a sign you're off the back.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

You make plenty of power. Start doing racing-oriented group rides so you can learn how to ride in a pack. Do them all winter. If there are practice races in your area, do them once you are comfortable in the group rides. Check your region's race schedule- 2010 will be similar to 2009, so you can use that to plan your season. If there are any instructional/training races offered in your area, make sure to do them. We have a series in January here in the California bay area.

Shouldn't your coach be advising you on all this?

Don't worry about getting dropped. It happened to most of us in our first races, and it will happen to you over and over as you race. It's no big deal. It's a learning experience. You can be real strong and get still get dropped because you don't understand tactics or how to position yourself in the pack.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Getting dropped is part of racing. Repeat after me:

DNS < DNF < DFL

If you're that worried about how you'll do in a pack-oriented race, just enter a TT. If you can find the course map and previous results, you can pre-run it and compare the results. Then you will have some sort of goal to work towards.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Racing, especially a crit, is far different from riding hard.
The skills demanded to stay "rubber side up" can be taught but not imprinted until you start racing and gain experience.
Racing and the post race review will show you your weaknesses and strengths. 
Good luck and keep us informed.
Road racing/crits are coming to and end in most of the US but cross season is just starting or getting ready to start. Go to a cross race to see what it is all about. If you like what you see buy or borrow a cross bike and jump in. It is a good education in a lot of areas.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Learn to ride safely and efficiently in a pack - then race. You are less risk to yourself and everyone else.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Only one way to find out for sure.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Most important is learn to ride with people and learn tactics. Then go race. Physically your fine, but your dangerous because of your lack of experience.


----------



## shayneusmc (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys! I guess I am just intimidated since I'm new to the sport and also I'm very competitive and hate to come dead last. I'm the type of guy that enters a race to win not to have fun...I guess I need to learn how to put my pride aside and just enter races and use it as a learning experience.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

shayneusmc said:


> Thanks for the advice guys! I guess I am just intimidated since I'm new to the sport and also I'm very competitive and hate to come dead last. I'm the type of guy that enters a race to win not to have fun...I guess I need to learn how to put my pride aside and just enter races and use it as a learning experience.


Maybe, but depending on what level and what distances you were running, you might not have much to be worried about right away. How much do you weigh?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Fitness aside, I might be inclined to say that you should have participated in at least several intense group rides before some sort of mass start race. Finding out your claustrophobic in the pelaton at about 25mp+ isn't a good thing.......


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

You can't be afraid of failure in bike racing. Some days, you're gonna learn the hard way. Other days, you're gonna be the teacher.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Unless you are extremely heavy....300+ watts for an hour will keep you in most CAT 5 races. Generally speaking they run distances of 25 - 35 miles or so...or 1.5 - 2 hours, which means you should have good power for the entire length of the race.

With that in mind, you likely won't get dropped...however winning may be another thing since most CAT 5 races come down to a sprint finish of those that were able to stay with the leading pack (usually 1/2 to 2/3 of the field).

If you are heavy I'd stay away from races with longer hills, until you can drop the weight.

As others have said though...It isn't a good idea to find out you are claustrophobic in a field of 50 riders during a race. A fast paced group ride would be a good place to start. 

Another option given you have decent power output for an hour is time trials...throw on a set of clip on's and have some fun, see how you do and start out racing that way.


----------



## Nashua (Aug 1, 2007)

*intro to racing class*

check your local clubs to see if they offer an intro to racing clinic. The info learned in these clinics will be useful to you and those around you. The second option is to look for training races that offer a first timers class. Pack riding skills are gained with miles but you should know the basics before endangering those around you. ie half wheeling, smooth acceleration and deceleration, cornering, how to crash, looking for an exit, being alert and attentive. You grabbing a water bottle should not affect those around you. Good luck but remember we all have to go to work or school on monday, so use your head and keep it safe. notice my post has nothing to do with fitness and everything to do with safety.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

If you have little experience riding in groups get some quick so you don't take anyone out in your first race. Chances are that you ride squirrely.....you are dangerous until you learn pack riding.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

Kai Winters said:


> Racing, especially a crit, is far different from riding hard.
> The skills demanded to stay "rubber side up" can be taught but not imprinted until you start racing and gain experience.



Err...it's rubber side down...unless, of course, you meant this :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhAbujhv-kU


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL oops typo there...er umm I guess.


----------



## shayneusmc (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys....To answer a few of your questions I'm 5'11 and weigh 165 lbs. In track and cross country my personal records are : 400 Meters 48.8 seconds / 800 Meters 1.53 / 1500 Meters 3.49 / 1600 Meters 4.09 / 5K in 15.10. 

I had to stop running due to stress fractures and I never recovered from them. Cycling does not agitate these injuries and I'm able to push as hard as I want without getting hurt, I love it. To tell you the truth I enjoy it alot better than running!


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

shayneusmc said:


> ... I'm able to push as hard as I want without getting hurt, I love it.


You're right that cycling is lower impact and easier on your body. But you will get hurt. It's just a matter of time. As a friend of mine loves to say: "There are two types of bike racers: those who have crashed and those who are going to crash."

Check out Arnie Baker's "Smart Cycling" for the chapters on "Your First Race" and on race tactics. He does a good job of explaining drafting and illustrating it's importance in bike racing. When noobs get dropped it's often not for lack of fitness, but because they lost a wheel to draft -- few people keep up with the pack once their nose hits the wind.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

5K in 15.10. 300+ Watts. Yowch! Cat 4/5 guys are gonna hate you.  

Get ye some pack riding skills. Do group rides. I'd suggest racing Cyclocross this fall. It's a good intro to some road racing dynamics, but not too intimidating on pack skills. Great for learning some bike handling skills too. With a little experience, sounds like you'll be killing it eventually.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

If you can put out 300 watts for an hour you will crush, dont worry, just dont wreck yourself or anybody else. But go race. 
Plus go ride with big groups, start in the back, watch the splits and if you can, jump across them, keep doing this until your out front. You might be there soon or it might take a while. If your out front fast, then drop back and ride in the back of the fastest group. Watch what everyone does, just watch and observe, hopefully a good mentor will show up and pass along some wisdom, it they yell at you, take there point, and dismiss the yelling. They are just scared your going to kill them, fair enough. I just went from a CAT 5 to CAT 3 this first season of riding and racing. Worked for me.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Pez article seems on topic.


----------



## DM_ARCH (Feb 23, 2007)

Just FYI a couple months ago a young guy showed up to one of the weekly group rides. Had been riding a little on his own and with a friend. His fitness level wasn't bad at all. BUT he had never ridden in a pack.

Long story short, he took down a couple riders and himself. Now, I know that's bike racing and stuff happens, but it wouldn't have happened if he hadn't shown up to the fastest group ride in town for his first ride. 

Sometimes, you don't figure out how not-smooth you are until fatigue sets in and the pack is doing 35 mph in flats. Even a CAT 5 race will see the speeds often.


----------

